# No picture



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

Step 1 with anything electronic ---- unplug it, wait a couple of minutes, and plug it back in. Same thing on your cable/satelite box.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

:wallbash:

SPS,
(Smacking myself in the head). Why didn't I think of that! Will try it tomorrow.


----------



## diyorpay (Sep 21, 2010)

I believe when something's broken, why not open it up for a look?

Unplug set and let it sit for awhile to de-energize. Lay on a bed and remove screws on back.

If set was moved around a lot, sometimes cables come loose. Label if you need to. If they're ribbon type, carefully pull apart from connection and then re-insert firmly. Look for bulging or burst capacitors which should be obvious. Any burnt points etc. Reassemble and hope for some luck.


----------



## bradleyshome (Mar 16, 2016)

Try to shine a powerful flashlight at the screen to see if there are any really dim images moving. If there is then it will be the backlight. For some really weird reason it happened twice for me when the tv did an auto shut down to save power. Both times i left it for 24 hours unpluged and took the back panel off. Everything seemed good, put it back together turned it on and everything was working. I have no idea what was wrong with it but it may be the capacitors are messing up and the 24 hours without power reset them.


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

A client of mine just had a 52" LG LCD panel repaired.

Same sort of issue. It was a the power supply. Very common problem.

$260.00 bill.


If you dare, it's actually a easy fix, as the power supply is just another module.


----------



## bradleyshome (Mar 16, 2016)

ktkelly said:


> A client of mine just had a 52" LG LCD panel repaired.
> 
> Same sort of issue. It was a the power supply. Very common problem.
> 
> ...


Yeah it's an easy fix as long as you take precautions as those power boards can kill you if the capacitors are charged.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Is there an advantage to driving 45 min. to an Authorized LG repair shop? I found several TV repair shops within 10 min. of me. Thanks

Think I'm asking if all newer TV's are pretty much the same inside.


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

Startingover said:


> Is there an advantage to driving 45 min. to an Authorized LG repair shop? I found several TV repair shops within 10 min. of me. Thanks
> 
> Think I'm asking if all newer TV's are pretty much the same inside.



Actually...

Most of these panel are of a very similar design internally, in that they all use modules.

Any quality repair center should be able to do a fix regardless of brand. The only reason to use a "authorized" repair center is if the panel is still under warranty and that repair center does warranty repairs.


----------

